# iphone 3Gs tarrif deal..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how does a 3Gs iphone (16GB) for 1200 minutes and 500 texts on O2 for £44.05 per month sound? is there any hidden charges for wanting to keep my number?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's what i currently have and have had since the iPhone was released. No hidden charges and changing your phone number is free.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

beardboy said:


> That's what i currently have and have had since the iPhone was released. No hidden charges and changing your phone number is free.


ta muchly beardyboy, might have to treat myself when i finish paying the car off next month..


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Make sure you ring your current supplier and ask for the PAC code, then pass this onto 02 and they'll start the ball rolling :thumb:


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Wait until Orange bring out the iphone and hopefully there will be some contract rivalry with the iphone!
I'm looking at the same contract that you are but going to wait until Orange have released their o2 contracts and hope it drops the price a bit


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

I was told in phones 4 u that o2 arent expected to negotiate on price even after it comes out on other networks. Saleswoman said o2 have a large enough customer base who will use them anyway. Dont know if i believe it though


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Bbarnes said:


> I was told in phones 4 u that o2 arent expected to negotiate on price even after it comes out on other networks. Saleswoman said o2 have a large enough customer base who will use them anyway. Dont know if i believe it though


Don't trust em :lol:
The original 3G came out approx 15-16months ago by my calculations...will be a few O2 customers coming towards the end of their 18month contract. Unless O2 offer their existing customers a good deal on the new 3gs I would think they could loose a few to Orange (thats if Orange have a few good offers)


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

tmagnet said:


> Don't trust em :lol:
> The original 3G came out approx 15-16months ago by my calculations...will be a few O2 customers coming towards the end of their 18month contract. Unless O2 offer their existing customers a good deal on the new 3gs I would think they could loose a few to Orange (thats if Orange have a few good offers)


They don't - they makem pay through the nose!! Suckers I say, but I can see why you'd want one - ish.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hopefully going to get one of these on saturday, i know i need a PAC code to keep my number but how do i get this - do i need to call customer services?
also, ive heard that you have to sign up to itunes - is this correct as i have an ipod for my tunes already


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

I think you phone your current contract supplier tell them you want your code. IIRC the old man did it but had to wait approx 1week as they posted it to him


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

works out cheaper to buy it pay as you go and get a good pay as you go sim. Its amazing but true.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

jonjay said:


> works out cheaper to buy it pay as you go and get a good pay as you go sim. Its amazing but true.


Example being? I have herd many people say that but surely internet MB would kill you on PAYG and the iPhone is an internet powered device or do I have the brown end of the stick


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any *free* apps that are must have on the iphone?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Example being? I have herd many people say that but surely internet MB would kill you on PAYG and the iPhone is an internet powered device or do I have the brown end of the stick


Some PAYG phones have exceptionally cheap/free for a period of time after a topup internet.

Personally, I'm sticking with Three; 600mins + Unltd texts = £5/month. I have the unlimited internet addon for an additional £5/month.

Niiiice 

S


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

If you shop around and do your homework you can get a much cheaper deal.

I get 800 minutes, Unlimited Texts, and Unlimited Data for £27.18 a month. Its a simplicity pay monthly, so there is no contract, and its sim only, so if you bought an iPhone PAYG, you could pop this sim straight into the iPhone.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> If you shop around and do your homework you can get a much cheaper deal.
> 
> I get 800 minutes, Unlimited Texts, and Unlimited Data for £27.18 a month. Its a simplicity pay monthly, so there is no contract, and its sim only, so if you bought an iPhone PAYG, you could pop this sim straight into the iPhone.


just the PAYG price putting me off tbh :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Based over 24 months, its cheaper.

*Contract*

£44.05 PM for 24 Months

£120.00 for Unlimited Data after first 12 months

Total: £1177.20

*PAYG*

£440.40 for iPhone 3GS

£652.32 for 24 Months Simplicity

Total: £1092.72


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

is the iphone 3g 8gb still worth a look? (i know the higher the GB the more storage space but i don't tend to save lots of stuff like videos on my phone and ive got an ipod already). if its worth a look, carphonewarehouse are doing it for £342.49 when brought with £30 of credit (unlimited minutes). whereas, on pay monthly @ £45 per month for 1200 minutes and 500 texts over 18 months = £810!:doublesho


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> hopefully going to get one of these on saturday, i know i need a PAC code to keep my number but how do i get this - do i need to call customer services?
> also, ive heard that you have to sign up to itunes - is this correct as i have an ipod for my tunes already


You can manage itunes databases with itunes, so you can have a separate itunes database for your iphone, shuffle, nano, video, etc.

On my mac I press 'alt' while starting itunes, I can't remember what it is on windows.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> hopefully going to get one of these on saturday, i know i need a PAC code to keep my number but how do i get this - do i need to call customer services?
> also, ive heard that you have to sign up to itunes - is this correct as i have an ipod for my tunes already


Without Itunes you cant activate your iPhone and cant use it...... They tend to forget to mention that at all.

Its no problem to do but having a mobile phone where you MUST have a PC and internet connection can be a pain for some people.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Have a look on Money Supermarket mate it tells you which is the best deal.

It also says that after 9 months (on 18 month contract) if you dont need all the minutes etc you can downgrade to £34 a month. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

so its basically shopping around for the cheapest sim only deal then buy the iphone PAYG. So the SIM only deal is where is need some sort of unlimited internet bolt on.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

If you buy an iphone PAYG you get unlimited internet free for 12 months anyway then the option to carry this on after the 12 months are up for 10 pounds:thumb:

The only thing is that the iphone comes with a sim that you would need to use to get the internet free so you wouldnt be able to put any old sim in. It gives you the option to top up as much as you like though but obviously not as good value as the genie sims that people use.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Based over 24 months, its cheaper.
> 
> *Contract*
> 
> ...


my point proven for me


----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm debating whether to stick with my existing contract, Flext on T-mobile with Blackberry curve or get an iPhone???


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

:thumbhone orange cust services and ask for a PAC code (Port Authority Code) I ordered mine on a saturday and it arrived on the following tuesday.
Then when you get your phone and have activated it call 02 and tell them your PAC code and the number you want to keep and 48 hrs later your number is ported over to 02 texts take a few hours longer as they like to get the number up and running then the texts.

Hope this helps

Phil


fiestadetailer said:


> hopefully going to get one of these on saturday, i know i need a PAC code to keep my number but how do i get this - do i need to call customer services?
> also, ive heard that you have to sign up to itunes - is this correct as i have an ipod for my tunes already


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

You need a staff job at the BBC, £25 a month.


----------



## jimmyflo (Oct 13, 2009)

markbigears said:


> You need a staff job at the BBC, £25 a month.


:doublesho
I work for O2 and I pay more than that!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Bear in mind that Orange are just about to release it so might be worth waiting to see what they can offer. Might also result in O2 making changes (we can hope but i doubt it)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> Bear in mind that Orange are just about to release it so might be worth waiting to see what they can offer. Might also result in O2 making changes (we can hope but i doubt it)


got it yesterday


----------

